# CraigsNotifica no longer working properly



## Jake_S (Jan 5, 2012)

My fave craigslist app, CraigsNotifica, has stopped showing details within the post and it is no longer on the Google Marketplace. I tried two different apps and both require a paid version to get the same functionality as CraigsNotifica.
Any suggestions on which free app I should try?

Jake


----------

